# boots make feet go numb???



## zk0ot

I had a pair of boots do this to me..... They were too big. About 5-10 min after I laced up 2 little toes completely numb and my foot ached. 
What I concluded is that the arch of the insole isn't supporting where it should be causing pressure in unwanted places pinching nerves and cutting blood flow. 
Size down. Maybe try another bra d at the same time. Spend time in the shop with the boot on stand-up walking around. 
Boots will be tight until they break-in


----------



## Nivek

Did the shop measure your foot?


----------



## Jefre Millwood

yes they measured it at a 27.5 which i think is a size 10. I asked him should it be the same size as a normal shoe i wear and he said yes. I havent worn a size 10 shoe in 12 years.


----------



## AmberLamps

What socks are you wearing? If they are big thick socks that could be your problem. Either wear thin dress socks or get some real snowboard socks. Thick socks will cut off circulation and make feet go numb/cold. Also maysis are double boa...maybe your tightening them to much. I prefer traditional laces since you can make them fit perfectly. I use K2 T1 whick have traditional laces and a conda boa that only works to lock in your heel. I find this to be the optimal lacing system.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

My boots from last yr did this to me. It was the worst. Feet felt cozy and snug at first, but after ~20mins in.... went dead numb. Even without mounting on bindings. Super painful during a full day of riding. I thought it was the Boas, but even if I left them pretty loose, it would happen.

Went half a size bigger and it's been great. Best decision ever.

I'd say try with lower volume insoles to see if that helps. In my case, the boot tongue was pressuring the top of my feet (where all the arteries are coming in) and totally numb my feet. I tried those even without insoles and still happened. So went half size bigger and problem solved.


----------



## Phedder

Jefre Millwood said:


> yes they measured it at a 27.5 which i think is a size 10. I asked him should it be the same size as a normal shoe i wear and he said yes. I havent worn a size 10 shoe in 12 years.


You should be in a 9.5, 10 at most. Your feet are going numb because you're lacing your boots too tightly, and then strapping your bindings down tightly to compensate for a boot that's too big. 

Measure your foot width as well, that could definitely be part of the issue.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

check you instep/arch and get properly fitted aftermarket insoles...then take out the stock insoles and put in the new ones

also see this

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## Snow Hound

zk0ot said:


> I had a pair of boots do this to me..... They were too big. About 5-10 min after I laced up 2 little toes completely numb and my foot ached.
> What I concluded is that the arch of the insole isn't supporting where it should be causing pressure in unwanted places pinching nerves and cutting blood flow.
> Size down. Maybe try another bra d at the same time. Spend time in the shop with the boot on stand up walking around.
> Boots will be tight until they break in


Yeah I had real issues with numb feet. The balls of my feet were the problem area for me - turned out that my Motos were too big. I've got some really tight and stiff boots now and I can ride all day and then go drinking without even thinking about my boots once.


----------



## Nivek

Well a 27.5 is a US 9.5. You're in a boot that's 2 sizes bigger than it should be. There's probably nothing you can do except get new boots. Sorry.


----------



## F1EA

Snow Hound said:


> Yeah I had real issues with numb feet. The balls of my feet were the problem area for me - turned out that my Motos were too big. I've got some really tight and stiff boots now and I can ride all day and then go drinking without even thinking about my boots once.


That was me, but the opposite.

Had to stop mid way through the day to take of my boots. Tried blue superfeet, green superfeet, no insoles, cheap insoles...... At day's end I was DYING to get out of those damn boots. 

Went half size bigger and now I can ride all day without even thinking about my boots. Day's end and I can now go to the bar without taking them off.

Bottom line.............. trust your feet. Try a few boots and sizes, see which fit best.


----------



## Alpine Duke

Phedder said:


> You should be in a 9.5, 10 at most. Your feet are going numb because you're lacing your boots too tightly, and then strapping your bindings down tightly to compensate for a boot that's too big.


I think we have a winner here ^^

I had a pair of hard boots that numbed my feet. In fact, I actually got something known as skiboot neuropathy and had a dead place on my foot for months. got some advice to go down in size...and I thought..."are you kidding...they are so tight they are making my feet go dead". turned out I was over tightening to compensate for them being too big. Dropped a mondo size. they felt so tight at first...but now...perfect fit and comfy. No more neuropath 

The first pair matched the size of shoe I wear. the second pair matched the size of snowboard boot I should wear. not the same....at least not for me.


----------



## Jefre Millwood

well i tried a 10 10.5 and 11 and had to curl my toes underneath just to prevent instant discomfort from my toes hitting the front of the shoe in any of the sizes that were lower than the 11 i currently have. I am currently using Stance socks. My other Saloman boots are a 10.5 and they hurt my feet and make them go numb even worse. I couldnt stand up straight in the 10.5 or 10 because my toes were mashing up agasitn the front of the boot too much.


----------



## Nivek

Take the insole out of your boots you have now. Seat your heel in the pocket nice and snug, and take a photo from the top of your foot including your toes.


----------



## Jefre Millwood

this may show my ignorance but can you take out the liner of a K2 Maysis?


----------



## neni

Numbness is mostly a sign that blood circulation is cut off. Question is why.
Do you tighten the boots too tight? Try to leave the lower part rather loose. 
Do you overtighten the bindings? If so, why? To avoid heel lift? Any other spipping?

I've had a long story of numb hurting feet from overtighten boot n bindings. I did so cos I tried to avoid slipping / heel lift by tighten more and more. Wrong way. The boot should keep your foot in place, it should fit very snug without tightening. Especially new boots should be very (borderline uncomfy) firm since they pack out soon.

So I got smaller boots, got J bars to support my slim ancles, got insoles which support my high arch, and bindings with a very firm strap which holds the boot in place without overtightening (I swear by Bruton Hammock straps). Now feet don't move in the boot cos they are held in place all around even if loosely tightened. No numbness.


----------



## Wiredsport

Jefre Millwood said:


> Hey,
> 
> So i started snowboarding about this time last year while taking a job for 3 months in SLC. I have hit the mountains roughly 10-15 times and this year went on my first day of the year today at Killington...where i will be till March. I really wanted to give this snowboarding thing a year shot and figured I would buy some boots and a board etc. Snowboarding is great but about 90% of the reason I do not like it is how uncomfortable snowboarding boots feel on my feet. My feet always go numb after wearing them for over 10 to 20 mins. the numbness ebbs and flows. It increased with strapping in to my bindings. I bought a pair of K2 Maysis boots this year size 11. I generally wear an 11 to 12 depending on the brand in other of shoes like tennis shoes or dress etc. This is now my 3rd pair of boots over the past two seasons. I have watched every youtube video on how they should fit and even been sized up for a boot at a local shot in Burlington. The dude told me i needed a size 10 boot. I couldnt even fit my foot halfway in the thing. Not really sure what to do to make the boots more comfortable. seems to be an issue no matter what kinda boot i wear. Thanks for anyone that can help or give some insight.
> 
> Jeff


Hi Jefre,

Sorry to hear that your boots are giving a hard time. 

Someone else mentioned it but let me beg a little. Please measure your barefoot width of both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight ot to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome.

While we have your foot naked, please take a length measurement of each foot as well.

Pictures are always...ummmm...appreciated.

STOKED!


----------



## Alpine Duke

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Jefre,
> 
> Sorry to hear that your boots are giving a hard time.
> 
> Someone else mentioned it but let me beg a little. Please measure your barefoot width of both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight ot to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome.
> 
> While we have your foot naked, please take a length measurement of each foot as well.
> 
> Pictures are always...ummmm...appreciated.
> 
> STOKED!


You are a good guy Mr Wiredsport! Always willing to jump in and give tons of good help on these  I wish I lived in Portland so I could stop by your shop :snowboard4:


----------



## zk0ot

Lots of people gave good advise. But we're all dog shit right. ?


----------



## Alpine Duke

zk0ot said:


> Lots of people gave good advise. But we're all dog shit right. ?


??? Not sure what you are unhappy about cowboy. 

Wiredsport is a pro and has mucho posts/threads about how to fit boots with tons of info...not just a comment or two and not just this one. But, instead of just telling this guy "go see my other threads" like I would have done....he asks for him to take pics so he can give him some individual, pro advice. So, I still maintain he is a nice guy.


----------



## JaimeNG

Jefre Millwood said:


> Hey,
> 
> So i started snowboarding about this time last year while taking a job for 3 months in SLC. I have hit the mountains roughly 10-15 times and this year went on my first day of the year today at Killington...where i will be till March. I really wanted to give this snowboarding thing a year shot and figured I would buy some boots and a board etc. Snowboarding is great but about 90% of the reason I do not like it is how uncomfortable snowboarding boots feel on my feet. My feet always go numb after wearing them for over 10 to 20 mins. the numbness ebbs and flows. It increased with strapping in to my bindings. I bought a pair of K2 Maysis boots this year size 11. I generally wear an 11 to 12 depending on the brand in other of shoes like tennis shoes or dress etc. This is now my 3rd pair of boots over the past two seasons. I have watched every youtube video on how they should fit and even been sized up for a boot at a local shot in Burlington. The dude told me i needed a size 10 boot. I couldnt even fit my foot halfway in the thing. Not really sure what to do to make the boots more comfortable. seems to be an issue no matter what kinda boot i wear. Thanks for anyone that can help or give some insight.
> 
> Jeff


That's interesting because I alo have the K2 Maysis and my toes will go numb almost everyday I ride too. Not sure if it's the insulation or what...


----------



## Fluid Motion

Definitely sounds like a boot sizing issue hard to pinpoint the issue without seeing in person. You could also be binding too tight. Numbness could be from boots that are too small, large, wide narrow etc. A quality heat moldable boot liner could help resolve the issue we have Intuition Boot Liners currently on sale if you want to check them out Intuition Liners.


----------



## TLN

1. Try doing some lapts, them fully undoing boots. Sit for 10-15 min, tighten them as you usually do and ride.This helps for me.
2. Try using it with thin sock.
3. Try it at home without insole. Same pressure points? If you have another good insoles (lower or higher arch support) give it a try. lowersupport - if you have flatfoot. higher support - will help you shorten your feet.
4. Molding liners are great, but $$$. Google an INTUITION video how to mold liners, they do it with hot rice in a sock. This might help you a little, even if your liner is not fully moldable.


----------



## Mariemark78

mine too.
Also i have extreme breathing issues when i hiked


----------



## Rgl

Jefre Millwood said:


> Hey,
> 
> So i started snowboarding about this time last year while taking a job for 3 months in SLC. I have hit the mountains roughly 10-15 times and this year went on my first day of the year today at Killington...where i will be till March. I really wanted to give this snowboarding thing a year shot and figured I would buy some boots and a board etc. Snowboarding is great but about 90% of the reason I do not like it is how uncomfortable snowboarding boots feel on my feet. My feet always go numb after wearing them for over 10 to 20 mins. the numbness ebbs and flows. It increased with strapping in to my bindings. I bought a pair of K2 Maysis boots this year size 11. I generally wear an 11 to 12 depending on the brand in other of shoes like tennis shoes or dress etc. This is now my 3rd pair of boots over the past two seasons. I have watched every youtube video on how they should fit and even been sized up for a boot at a local shot in Burlington. The dude told me i needed a size 10 boot. I couldnt even fit my foot halfway in the thing. Not really sure what to do to make the boots more comfortable. seems to be an issue no matter what kinda boot i wear. Thanks for anyone that can help or give some insight.
> 
> Jeff





Jefre Millwood said:


> Hey,
> 
> So i started snowboarding about this time last year while taking a job for 3 months in SLC. I have hit the mountains roughly 10-15 times and this year went on my first day of the year today at Killington...where i will be till March. I really wanted to give this snowboarding thing a year shot and figured I would buy some boots and a board etc. Snowboarding is great but about 90% of the reason I do not like it is how uncomfortable snowboarding boots feel on my feet. My feet always go numb after wearing them for over 10 to 20 mins. the numbness ebbs and flows. It increased with strapping in to my bindings. I bought a pair of K2 Maysis boots this year size 11. I generally wear an 11 to 12 depending on the brand in other of shoes like tennis shoes or dress etc. This is now my 3rd pair of boots over the past two seasons. I have watched every youtube video on how they should fit and even been sized up for a boot at a local shot in Burlington. The dude told me i needed a size 10 boot. I couldnt even fit my foot halfway in the thing. Not really sure what to do to make the boots more comfortable. seems to be an issue no matter what kinda boot i wear. Thanks for anyone that can help or give some insight.
> 
> Jeff


Definitely check your insoles for arch support. Could be too high. Just got a pair of thirty twos and trying to break them in, they numb my feet within five minutes. Returned some Burton’s because the ankle hold was torturously tight. However, I had zero problems with my ride boots or leilanis so I’m going to steer you towards brand. Some people are hellbent on brand quality and say suck it up, “break them in, your feet are supposed to be numb”
I don’t agree. Brands fit feet differently. I’d have returned these thirty twos and just got some ride boots but these were an expensive gift so I’m suffering through hopefully breaking them in before the season starts. Good luck and just keep trying different boots!


----------



## drblast

Rgl said:


> Definitely check your insoles for arch support. Could be too high. Just got a pair of thirty twos and trying to break them in, they numb my feet within five minutes. Returned some Burton’s because the ankle hold was torturously tight. However, I had zero problems with my ride boots or leilanis so I’m going to steer you towards brand. Some people are hellbent on brand quality and say suck it up, “break them in, your feet are supposed to be numb”
> I don’t agree. Brands fit feet differently. I’d have returned these thirty twos and just got some ride boots but these were an expensive gift so I’m suffering through hopefully breaking them in before the season starts. Good luck and just keep trying different boots!


This is a very, very old thread, but if you're sticking with the 32's get them heat molded. If numbness is your only problem and they otherwise fit very snug, heat mold and few days pack out will set you up perfectly. Every pair of 32's I've owned has numbed my feet the first couple of days and then all of a sudden, perfect fit.


----------

